# how to



## talibali (Aug 15, 2009)

How do you clean your wheel and when?


----------



## jkwan (Apr 23, 2012)

I clean it every morning after hedgie's in bed, so that it's all clean for when he wakes up. I have a CSBW, and they are miracles to clean! I take the paper towel I use under the wheel, fold it up so that all the stuff already on it stays inside, and try to pick/wipe off any poop bits on the wheel. Then I take out the wheel, spray with 50% vinegar solution and let it sit while I'm lint rolling the cage. then wipe with a clean paper towel, and wipe again with a damp sheet and out everything back in with new paper towel underneath. Takes ~5 min every morning, and I plan on taking apart the wheel and washing thoroughly with soap once a week.


----------



## MurE (Aug 29, 2011)

I use a wet sponge. The blue kind with sponge on one side and scrubby material on the other. I wet the sponge, put two squirts of my mild foaming hand soap on it, and scrub down the wheel in the cage (the CSW is attached to the cage wall). First soaping for picking up poop and moisturizing what's hardened on, second soaping for scrubbing. Then I switch to a small wet towel to wipe up all the soap (2-3 rinses) and I'm done. I do this once a week because Poggles mainly pees on the wheel, not much pooping on it. I wash the whole cage at the same time and change the linens too.

I used to take the whole wheel out, but it was too cumbersome to do and didn't fit in the sink well.


----------



## zombiesatenine (Jan 9, 2012)

I have a CSW. Every morning I just wipe it off. (I no longer put a paper towel underneath because Stache would sleep under that instead of in his ele-fun/hedgiebag/igloo. :roll: ) And once a week I take out both the wheel and the litterpan under the wheel to scrub it with Ivory dish soap and a sponge-wand thing that doesn't have scrubby material on it. (That will apparently take off the non stick coating.) The wand has like these little rubber lines on it so that it can scrub without leaving scratches. If you have a CSW, I'd definitely use this method since it is recommended on the website.


----------



## gogrnny1955 (Jul 6, 2011)

I have the CSBW as wekll as CSW's and use unscented baby wipes to clean them.
First couple moisten the dried poo and then the next wipes it all out.
Every morning I do this while freshening their cages.
Takes less then 5 minutes each.


----------



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

We have a CSW too. I take it to the laundry room sink, spray the inside with a vinegar/water mixture and then scrub it with a long-handled sponge. Then I just spray it out with water and wipe it dry. Sounds more lengthly than it really is...only takes a few minutes.


----------

